# Kindle Fire Internet Connection



## basrairaq01

I have a Kindle Fire but I am having issues with connecting to the internet via wi-fi. Signal is excellent but certain sites refuse to open. Are there any settings to check or change at all. I am using Silk Browser. Thankyou
Neil


----------



## TerryNet

I'm a bit confused by your first two sentences. Are you having trouble connecting to the wireless network? Or you can connect but don't have internet access? Or only have trouble with some sites?

If the last one, remember that the Silk browser has never been good and the Kindle Fire is getting pretty old (old considering how fast internet-related technology is changing). A year and a half ago some of my Apps no longer worked on my Kindle Fire so I replaced it with a new (at that time) (Amazon) Fire 7".


----------

